# Nine minis to rehome in Seattle, WA area



## TinaJeff (Jan 9, 2012)

There is a woman who needs to rehome 8 minis, 3 of which are AMHA registered. She is in the Seattle area. I have emailed Chance's to request any assistance that can be provided. we have at least one additional stallion that needs rehoming. If there is anyone that can assist with this, please message me. These minis are free, but apparently the timeline is tight.

Thank you (and please forgive me if I'm not supposed to be posting in this area).


----------

